# A few new things



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

More mache was done today.


















So the question is do any of these have anything to do with my tombstone?
hmmm

Otaku The small skulls at the bottom of the boomer skull were inspired by your mache skull

Anyone else here actively working on props. Or is it just me. Come on people post pics


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey krough, I am working also, more thinking than working, but I'll be posting something once I decide which way I'm going. One idea I have for the tombstone involves skulls, the other the reaper.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go, Krough.
The contest is only an infant and you are already inspired by someon else's tombstone concept!  

I'm surprised everyone is showing their ideas. Revealing your ideas too early may lead to this sort of thing.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Bram Bones said:


> Way to go, Krough.
> The contest is only an infant and you are already inspired by someon else's tombstone concept!
> 
> I'm surprised everyone is showing their ideas. Revealing your ideas too early may lead to this sort of thing.


I think thats because the contest is about sharing ideas primarily. And winning is secondary. I posted my stumpy entry on feb 25th, more than a month before the deadline. I have told everyone (in chat that is) what I am building for the tombstone contest and no it doesnt include any of the items in the above images.

Are you entering the contest Bram?


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, unfortunatly after sitting empty for six years the lot next to me has sold. The trees have been cut and the lot cleaned up. Soooo, all those nights of dreaming and planning my haunted cemetary are gone. No undertakers house with the skull walls, no pond with fog rolling across it, no ghoul dropping down on unsuspecting guest, no talking greeter skelleton, etc.
So now back to the drawing board. First weekend off in a month and my wife wasn't to happy with the thought of me leaving the family and going to the junkyard to get a wiper motor for my FCG platform, my 6 year old daughter had a friend over so I couldn't bring out the bucky in the front room and start macheing (is that a word?), to scary for guests. Did cut out tombstone design and get a feel for how that is going to work out while everyone napped. So all is not lost. Will post pics when I start my Bucky though Krough.
P.S. Is it wrong to work on Halloween on Easter? :zombie:


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

My wife hasn't been too excited about the ammonia smell of me slowly making a latex skull mold.

On April 8th, the Rocky Mountain Gathering group got together and buld peekaboo skeleton mechanisms. If anyone wants more info on how to build one, I can take some pictures of the one I built. Here's a dark one I did at the mini-gathering with my pda.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

most of my work on the tombstone is still on paper or mental imagry ( which by the way always looks the way you want it to).I totally agree with krough. This contest should be about the sharing of ideas not the prize or saying "I'm first and your second" If seeing somebody elses stuff gives you the inspiration to do something, simular or not, thats great. At least you are trying to make something and may fine a better way in the process.
And yes darryl, working on halloween stuff on easter is wrong and you will be going to hell for it. But don't feel bad. The rest of use have been waiting for you to arrive.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Well lucky for me I was way to busy with the family to even think about halloween on Easter.
But the ? is, who's bringing the marshmellows and who's bringing the sticks?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is the first mache pull from the boomer skull









And his friend that I have been working on at the same time


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah Krypt. Its my own version of dry brushing.
Basically after the base coats are dry, I will do 2 coats of dry brushing in different colors. You get a little bit of paint on the brush and then wipe the excess off on a paper towel until the brush is nearly dry and then lightly drag the brush acoss the surface of the prop. Usually works better with lighter color dry brushing on a dark base coat. Try it its easy, and it really brings out texture and detail


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Those yellow floods make your pics look ...familiar....

Like some other site, I can't remember the name...hmmmm...


Well it'll come to me.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice pics, krough! I went out to try to find the long, stringy moss that I keep picturing hanging from my grave marker entry, but so far no luck. Everything at Michael's is too cheerful and flowery this time of year. I may have to make a drive up to the hills to find what I need.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I think it's called "Spanish Moss"


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

mrklaw said:


> My wife hasn't been too excited about the ammonia smell of me slowly making a latex skull mold.
> 
> On April 8th, the Rocky Mountain Gathering group got together and buld peekaboo skeleton mechanisms. If anyone wants more info on how to build one, I can take some pictures of the one I built. Here's a dark one I did at the mini-gathering with my pda.


OOOOOOO Pictures Please


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Those yellow floods make your pics look ...familiar....
> 
> Like some other site, I can't remember the name...hmmmm...
> 
> Well it'll come to me.


Oh that was me. Here is a pic









If you are thinking of some other site, remember some people just use photo editing to change colors. Im not this advanced . I actually use the colored floods and not some fancy photoshop filter


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks great man....Think of my comment as a compliment. You do great work.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

still in awe over here, you are so creative Krough. I really like what you have been sharing, and you make it seem so darn easy...lol I can't wait to get started on one of my own.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Why thank you Hella, and Dr M. The positive comments are appreciated.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

looks like a scene from the sound of music..... in hell.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

LOL, thats hilarious Hiba


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> looks like a scene from the sound of music..... in hell.


That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Otaku said:


> Nice pics, krough! I went out to try to find the long, stringy moss that I keep picturing hanging from my grave marker entry, but so far no luck. Everything at Michael's is too cheerful and flowery this time of year. I may have to make a drive up to the hills to find what I need.


How much do you need? If you like, feel free to email me an address and I'll send you a box. That stuff hangs everywhere down here!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Brad, that's very generous of you. I'll PM you with an address. Thanks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oooooo Would you consider sending some to California? I'll reimburse you for shipping If you can calculate how much it will be...Salinas California..Zip code 93906. Then I can see if the cost of shipping would be feasable for moss. Thank you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

for 8.10 thru the usps, it's whatever you can fit in a flat rate box.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Really folks, as many ideas as I have gotten from you all at no charge, it is no problem at all to finally be of some service myself. Just PM me with an address and I'll send it out. We can deal with postage when you get the item, that way all's fair (hope it's not illegal to export from Fl.,.... moss-smuggler,... I would not want to go to prison with that title!)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats not as funny as you think it is. Both Fl and Ca are real fussy about what is shipped arcoss the state line. Put something else in the box and call the moss packing material. If I were you I sure wound'nt make any comments in the post office about the contents. I'm not sure if that would be a federal offence or not.Maybe , or maybe not.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And by the way, $8.10 would buy a fair amount of moss at the craft store without any problems. Just a thought.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good point BD. 
And I used to sell it for 99cent per bag ,4ounce I think.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

When I was still buying aquarium plants from Fl my suppliers said they had to practically sign thier name in blood to get a licence to ship live plants. And I think Ca is just as bad.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ye, but what they don't know wont hurt...Just put it in a plastic bag so it doesn't smell..Moss isn't pot afterall! Just tell em it's a sweater...if they ask. Besides, moss is NOT illegal in California...yet..hehe


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Just thought I'd post a pic of what I'm going to try to mache. I might also do a little latex around the body part but for sure trying mache around the head area.
just to share, used this cool epoxy to hold the arms in place. Called QuikPlastik. Found it at Home Depot for less than $3.00. Unfortunitly I've already used two rolls and still have more possing to do. But wasted some in learning phase also. If you want to get P.O.'d try possing and holding a Bucky by yourself while setting a few well placed screws and the setting epxoy in joints where screws aren't usable!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

sounds like you need to grow another pair of arms, looking good so far


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

darryl your patience is paying off, that is a great job of posing the bucky. I esp like the way you have it holding the lantern.



darryl said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of what I'm going to try to mache. I might also do a little latex around the body part but for sure trying mache around the head area.
> just to share, used this cool epoxy to hold the arms in place. Called QuikPlastik. Found it at Home Depot for less than $3.00. Unfortunitly I've already used two rolls and still have more possing to do. But wasted some in learning phase also. If you want to get P.O.'d try possing and holding a Bucky by yourself while setting a few well placed screws and the setting epxoy in joints where screws aren't usable!!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

The pose on that Bucky is great! Man, I seriously need more Buckies...


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool Darryl. Where in HD did you find the quikplastik? I cant ever find it there and have to resort to true value to get it.
Is that lantern gonna be a LED flicker type setup?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

krough said:


> Very cool Darryl. Where in HD did you find the quikplastik? I cant ever find it there and have to resort to true value to get it.
> Is that lantern gonna be a LED flicker type setup?


What is quikplastik


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

darryl said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of what I'm going to try to mache. I might also do a little latex around the body part but for sure trying mache around the head area.
> just to share, *used this cool epoxy to hold the arms in place. Called QuikPlastik. Found it at Home Depot for less than $3.00. * Unfortunitly I've already used two rolls and still have more possing to do. But wasted some in learning phase also. If you want to get P.O.'d try possing and holding a Bucky by yourself while setting a few well placed screws and the setting epxoy in joints where screws aren't usable!!


http://www.polymericsystems.com/quikplastik.htm

QUIKPLASTIK® is a hand-mixable, fast setting epoxy putty that bonds to all major plastic types except polyolefins. When mixed, QUIKPLASTIK® is the consistency of modeling clay and can be molded into shapes, wrapped around or used to build up and repair just about anything made from many rigid or semi-flexible plastics. After mixing, the color of the putty fades to white.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I learned something today. Thank you Krough.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Well Krough set you straight on the Quikplastik. Found it in the paint department of HD. Hope to make the lantern LED. Might even look for a bigger one, that's just one we had around the house. I'm going to put another skull in his opposite hand. Hopefully a talking bucky!!!
P.S. Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------

